# Stop it ! Do not keep misleading when selling .



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 2, 2022)

So. I'm gonna vent . I've come across a number of for sale things that the seller is not being honest . Just because you call it NOS, tell them it's reproduction NOS . Stop misleading when you sell something . It will not benefit you in the long run . 
   I will start calling those sales out and letting potential buyers know.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 2, 2022)

Bona fide counts!  Thank you Scott for speaking out.  DOND is like the 19th century Wild West; no police and anything goes.  If someone deputies-up they are shot for calling out bad behavior.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 2, 2022)

Most people aren't aware of the acronym NORS... New Old Replacement (or Reproduction) Stock. I wish it was more widely used!  Stuff like the 90's repro authentic Schwinn parts would qualify for this, I think.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 2, 2022)

If it’s reproduction, call it reproduction regardless of when that part was made.

NOS = new old stock which suggests an authentic original part.


----------



## oskisan (Jul 2, 2022)

Hopefully people are not calling other reproduction items "NOS" outside of the scope of the 90's repro Schwinn parts... that would be very concerning.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2022)

It happened to me recently.
Seller says he didn’t know it was a reproduction.
Seemed to be an honest mistake, but it still sucked just the same.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 3, 2022)

There IS a lot of "False" advertising through for sale ads. Some through deceit , some through ignorance or just plain being uneducated in what they are selling. I'm here to tell you ignorance is not bliss ! Research is key if you're not sure . I have been in such a rush to snag up an item ( Before someone else claims it for themselves ) that I will miss a dead giveaway or telltale that it was not what I thought it was. I have since backed off from the impulse or rush to buy , and slow the roll to at least think about it without looking through those rose colored goggles if you know what I mean.............With that said , sometimes it's tough to do that when some of these items get snagged up within minutes of being advertised. That's when my neighbor says to me ..................What are you doing ? -------and I say " Haven't you ever seen anyone kicking their own A$$" !!! 🤨 Happy 4th everyone ! 🤓


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Are we talking about here on the CABE? Or on ebay? Or both?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> Are we talking about here on the CABE? Or on ebay? Or both?



More Ebay and FB Marketplace . That "Buy it now" is tempting and too easy ~!   Here on The Cabe I personally have had the best dealings.  There are a few sellers who have been VERY fair and honest with me - and I give them repeat business.  The Cabe is my no. 1 go to for most of my bicycle related items .  Personally , I'm very thankful we have this great community here .  Ride Safe everyone !  😎


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 3, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Bona fide counts!  Thank you Scott for speaking out.  DOND is like the 19th century Wild West; no police and anything goes.  If someone deputies-up they are shot for calling out bad behavior.




I agree with you there! The DOND forum is a JOKE.


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Buy it nows on ebay are always a crap shoot. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 3, 2022)

I’ve had great luck on the dond forum nothing bad to say I think it’s great for our community to be able to auction items without having to pay a fee and you’re able to get the product directly to the customers you would want to have it here versus eBay where who knows who buys it it could end up as a piece of furniture or art instead of going back into a bicycle


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 3, 2022)

@Xlobsterman whats so funny? you had a guy not want to package a bike the way you like and now the whole platform is garbage? Mabe I’ve been living in Florida to long living the layed back life to long to care about stuff like that. around here we would just say you are butt hurt you didn’t get the bike you wanted . The way I understood it deal or no deal was created to hopefully bring out rare parts and Bikes that normally would not be posted. I’ve bought several and never had a problem.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 3, 2022)

I often see some DoND threads marked “Sold” and not “withdrawn” —without any bids, or with the last and/or highest bid replied to with a “no-deal”.

Perhaps bidders are contacting sellers to make a deal on the shipping terms.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 3, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I often see some DoND threads marked “Sold” and not “withdrawn” —without any bids, or with the last and/or highest bid replied to with a “no-deal”.
> 
> Perhaps bidders are contacting sellers to make a deal on the shipping terms.




YEP, how can it be sold with "NO BIDS".................LOL

Also, I would speculate that most of the withdrawn postings had PM deals done!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 3, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Also, I would speculate that all the withdrawn postings had PM deals done!



Not true, For myself, wasn't getting what I wanted for my parts. No need to watch it if it won't get the right price....


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 3, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Not true, For myself, wasn't getting what I wanted for my parts. No need to watch it if it won't get the right price....




OK, I edited and rephrased my statement.


----------



## phantom (Jul 3, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> OK, I edited and rephrased my statement.



So now you're only offensive to _most_ of the Cabers that withdraw a dond listing and not _all _of them.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 3, 2022)

I started this post because there were items listed for sale. I asked specific questions, more pics,  no reply . Thankfully I knew from experience the for sale items were most likely not old stock, but but newer made to look older .
  No arguing please .


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 3, 2022)

phantom said:


> So now you're only offensive to _most_ of the Cabers that withdraw a dond listing and not _all _of them.




Well, if someone wants to get "offended" by my comment speculating as to why these posts get withdrawn, then that is on them! I have no control over how others perceive my comments, and/or observations!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 3, 2022)

phantom said:


> So now you're only offensive to _most_ of the Cabers that withdraw a dond listing and not _all _of them.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 3, 2022)

There’s a lot of puffery in the ads (a real estate term) and it’s by a lot of people that are posting in this very thread. So. If you are offended, don’t post similar ads with the same problems you’re offended and do your due diligence. Caveat emptor.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I often see some DoND threads marked “Sold” and not “withdrawn” —without any bids, or with the last and/or highest bid replied to with a “no-deal”.
> 
> Perhaps bidders are contacting sellers to make a deal on the shipping terms.



It is the "Wild West."  We will never know...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 3, 2022)

Maybe it's too much trouble and we should sunset the DOND?  Or people could play by the rules, be excellent to each other and enjoy the free service.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2022)

It’s a great format, but it’s bound to have a few hitches along the way.
The pedals I bought looked to be n o s, so I paid $300 for them.
The seller made an offer for an additional pair for the same price.
Sounded good, so I said sure!
My $600 dollar mistake, was accepting the fact that the seller only posted one end cap shot of the pedals.
I should’ve requested additional shots, but  DOND  is more of a bam bam, no time for questions type of format.
Anyway, the second I unwrapped the pedals, I recognized that they were the 1990’s reproductions.
Totally disappointed!
The seller was a veteran of the hobby, that I would’ve thought knew the difference, but he said, that he honestly did not know.
So, I just chalked that one up to the,
be more careful with this guy category, and moved on.
It’s not the DOND format, that’s at fault.
It’s the over zealous seller, that doesn’t know what he’s doing.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 3, 2022)

I vote KEEP the DOND  👍    There's been some good stuff coming up to bid on.    Let's keep it going !  🤓


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 3, 2022)

Really? No, I'm sorry my mistake. Here's your refund???? Just, your welcome for the lesson of how people can screw you?


cyclingday said:


> It’s a great format, but it’s bound to have a few hitches along the way.
> The pedals I bought looked to be n o s, so I paid $300 for them.
> The seller made an offer for an additional pair for the same price.
> Sounded good, so I said sure!
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2022)

Yep,
That’s pretty much it.
If the tables were turned, I would’ve immediately offered to reverse the deal, and buy the pedals back, so that the buyer didn’t have to wait for the refunded money to clear.
Or if, in fact, I did have actual, original new old stock Torrington #10’s in stock, then I would’ve immediately offered a full replacement of the items bought.
That didn’t happen.
What was said, is, What can I do to make this right?
If you have to ask that question, in that circumstance, then????


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 3, 2022)

It's only an "honest mistake" if a refund is issued. No refund = haha sucker!

This needs to be dealt with by the site. This cannot be tolerated especially when the screwing is done by "moderators". Can't trust moderators on deals on the CABE??


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It’s a great format, but it’s bound to have a few hitches along the way.
> The pedals I bought looked to be n o s, so I paid $300 for them.
> The seller made an offer for an additional pair for the same price.
> Sounded good, so I said sure!
> ...



Happy 4th of July!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 3, 2022)

I'd remove DOND. For years, the site stuck to the policy of, "no CABE auctions - fixed price only". The policy was also to discourage fishing expeditions that led to a great deal of noise, and sometimes conflict, but no sale (only to be then be repeated a few weeks later in some cases). If "insiders" are gaming the system (assuming the allegation holds some water), it's doubly bad because then the system rewards a few insiders with high-demand parts in a sort of rigged carnival game setting. Although the fixed price format can certainly be abused and there are some dishonest people in every hobby, the DOND format lends itself to abuse more than the fixed price. I'd dump it and go back to fixed price sales only. My two pennies at least.


----------



## leadsledrider (Jul 3, 2022)

First of all NOS is just that.  NewOldStock, meaning it is an old original stamping, mold or manufacture and has never been installed. It has set on a shelf or in storage. Usually it is also in its original box or wrapping. Reproduction parts can never be considered NOS, ever. They are what they are called, reproductions of an original stamping, mold or manufacture not using the same molds, stamps or tooling. So if you call it NOS and it is a reproduction, you just lied.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 3, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It’s a great format, but it’s bound to have a few hitches along the way.
> The pedals I bought looked to be n o s, so I paid $300 for them.
> The seller made an offer for an additional pair for the same price.
> Sounded good, so I said sure!
> ...




I guess you did NOT pay with an invoice sent by the seller with PayPal? If you did, you would have "Buyer Protection" and could have requested to return the item for a full refund because of the misrepresentation of the item!









						PayPal Purchase Protection for Buyers – PayPal US
					

Learn which purchases through PayPal’s online Purchase Protection program are covered, giving buyers peace of mind.




					www.paypal.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 4, 2022)

To be fair, to the seller.
I was so deflated and disappointed in the result of the sale, that I just said F-it!
and threw the pedals in the swap meet box.
The seller and I talked on the phone, and had a good conversation about it, but I just let it go, for reasons that I can’t even understand.
I just didn’t want to have to go through the hassle of having my money tied up in the refund que for several days, while I had to repackage everything ( poor job packing, original box they were sent in, was un useable for return sending.) then go wait in line at the post office.
I know, small price to pay, to get my money back, but that isn’t what I was expecting.
I was expecting New Old Stock, Torrington 10’s as advertised.
That’s what I bought at a premium price, so that’s what I expected.
When that didn’t happen, I just said F-it!
Believe me, the sellers reputation has taken a $600 dollar hit, big time!
You can’t buy a good reputation.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 4, 2022)

I still like Deal or No Deal.  For some reason I can't mark any of my items as withdrawn, only as sold.  I just leave them up- maybe someone two years from now will ask me about the item, like in the regular for sale section.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> To be fair, to the seller.
> I was so deflated and disappointed in the result of the sale, that I just said F-it!
> and threw the pedals in the swap meet box.
> The seller and I talked on the phone, and had a good conversation about it, but I just let it go, for reasons that I can’t even understand.
> ...




So who is/was the seller?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Most people aren't aware of the acronym NORS... New Old Replacement (or Reproduction) Stock. I wish it was more widely used!  Stuff like the 90's repro authentic Schwinn parts would qualify for this, I think.




From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*New old stock* (*NOS*), or *old stock* for short, refers to aged stock of merchandise that was never sold to a customer and still new in original packaging. Such merchandise may not be manufactured anymore, and the new old stock may represent the only current source of a particular item. There is no consensus on how old a product must be to be NOS, and some people reserve an NOS label only for products that are actually discontinued.

Although not an officially recognized accounting term, it is in common use in the auction and retail industries. For example, owners of classic, vintage, and antique vehicles seek NOS parts that are needed to keep their bicycles, automobiles, motorcycles, or trucks operational, or in factory-original condition. These owners put a premium on NOS parts.

Another definition of NOS is *new original stock*, meaning that they are original equipment parts that remained in inventory for a use that never came. Automobile dealers and parts companies often sell such slow-moving stock at a discount. Other specialty parts vendors then market these NOS parts that may either decline or increase in value depending on their type and desirability


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 5, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It’s a great format, but it’s bound to have a few hitches along the way.
> The pedals I bought looked to be n o s, so I paid $300 for them.
> The seller made an offer for an additional pair for the same price.
> Sounded good, so I said sure!
> ...



If you're buying $600 pedals, you needed to ask for more pics ....


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 5, 2022)

easiest solution.

if you don't like it, don't use it.


----------



## all riders (Jul 5, 2022)

Perhaps OEM should be used in this hobby---someone could claim those pedals were NOS, but they are not OEM.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 5, 2022)

I just ran across this thread and know better then to get involved in this debate, but... PLEASE don't do away with DOND. It's a great way to post and especially buy the hard to get stuff that most sellers will let go only if they can get a decent price. Hey if it ain't bringing the money they want it's their right to pull it. I don't see any damage done. And if your looking to buy, do your your research as most everyone agrees on. Most people don't know everything, even if they have been in the hobby forever. Sellers should represent their item best as possible and then it's up to you if you want it. If it is miss represented I would think buyer and seller could come to a satisfactory agreement, but that's up to the two parties involved. I personally have been impressed with the overall integrity of  Cabe members I have dealt with. Bottom line, lets not do away with a good thing because of a few bad apples. If you want a perfect world you are on the wrong planet.  😉


----------



## leadsledrider (Jul 5, 2022)

all riders said:


> Perhaps OEM should be used in this hobby---someone could claim those pedals were NOS, but they are not OEM.



Actually many times both acronyms are used together, especially in the automotive restoration business. OEM NOS is not uncommon at all. But generally it is understood that any NOS automotive part was made by the manufacturer and even has the original manufacturer logo and/or part number on the part.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 6, 2022)

As of 5am this morning, 23 out of the 50 posts on the first page have been "WITHDRAWN"


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 6, 2022)

all riders said:


> Perhaps OEM should be used in this hobby---someone could claim those pedals were NOS, but they are not OEM.




NOS is just that.......New Old Stock! It may be an OEM or an aftermarket part. The key is to know what you are buying! If it isn't stated in the ad, and you are unsure, ask the questions before you buy it.


----------



## all riders (Jul 6, 2022)

leadsledrider said:


> Actually many times both acronyms are used together, especially in the automotive restoration business. OEM NOS is not uncommon at all. But generally it is understood that any NOS automotive part was made by the manufacturer and even has the original manufacturer logo and/or part number on the part.



point taken, but in this hobby, you're dealing with manufacturers who are all(maybe not all) now defunct and so are many(most) of their suppliers--in many cases, defunct for a looong time. so, for something to be OEM it would have to be Actually OLD-- the kind of NOS that people here are expecting and not a reproduction that happened to not sell.


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 6, 2022)

NOS and an older reproduction are not the same thing.  To conflate the two is fraud.


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 6, 2022)

I also see a lot of auto parts listed as NOS when they are actually NORS.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I just ran across this thread and know better then to get involved in this debate, but... PLEASE don't do away with DOND. It's a great way to post and especially buy the hard to get stuff that most sellers will let go only if they can get a decent price. Hey if it ain't bringing the money they want it's their right to pull it. I don't see any damage done. And if your looking to buy, do your your research as most everyone agrees on. Most people don't know everything, even if they have been in the hobby forever. Sellers should represent their item best as possible and then it's up to you if you want it. If it is miss represented I would think buyer and seller could come to a satisfactory agreement, but that's up to the two parties involved. I personally have been impressed with the overall integrity of  Cabe members I have dealt with. Bottom line, lets not do away with a good thing because of a few bad apples. If you want a perfect world you are on the wrong planet.  😉



Well said.


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 7, 2022)

Here is a perfect example. This is a repop on ebay:

115452961684


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 7, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I just ran across this thread and know better then to get involved in this debate, but... PLEASE don't do away with DOND. It's a great way to post and especially buy the hard to get stuff that most sellers will let go only if they can get a decent price. Hey if it ain't bringing the money they want it's their right to pull it. I don't see any damage done. And if your looking to buy, do your your research as most everyone agrees on. Most people don't know everything, even if they have been in the hobby forever. Sellers should represent their item best as possible and then it's up to you if you want it. If it is miss represented I would think buyer and seller could come to a satisfactory agreement, but that's up to the two parties involved. I personally have been impressed with the overall integrity of  Cabe members I have dealt with. Bottom line, lets not do away with a good thing because of a few bad apples. If you want a perfect world you are on the wrong planet.  😉



Well said!


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 7, 2022)

We have no intentions of getting rid of DOND. Sure there are some hiccups, but we’ll try to monitor it better and remind users of the rules. I think it’s a valuable part of our site, and gives sellers the options of a fixed price or an auction format. To me it’s like the old days of eBay when there were only auctions. Misrepresentation, intentional or accidental, can happen in either format.

Enjoy it, or put it on your ignore list. It’s your choice.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## leadsledrider (Jul 7, 2022)

MantonSmith said:


> I also see a lot of auto parts listed as NOS when they are actually NORS.



And that is fraud. It’s kind of like trying to say it is all original restored. No, it’s not. It’s either one or the other. It can only be original once.  You really even can’t say it is restored to original condition because that is impossible. You can say it is restored to original specifications, but not original condition. The original paints are no longer available and many NOS parts are not available any longer so putting something back that’s old to original condition would be impossible.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2022)

Unfortunately, I think we're just wasting our time on this subject. Things are pretty bad these days and I've seen a drastic change over the last decade from laughable to downright disgusting. It's everywhere you look today and there is nothing stopping it.

This is the kind of stuff I see every day in my eBay saved searches. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334496660015?campid=5335809022


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 8, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Here is a perfect example. This is a repop on ebay:
> 
> 115452961684
> 
> View attachment 1658239




I don't see anything misleading and/or deceiving in that Ebay ad........!

The item looks new, and it is old stock from the 90's.


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 8, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I don't see anything misleading and/or deceiving in that Ebay ad........!
> 
> The item looks new, and it is old stock from the 90's.



Its a reproduction not NOS by the standard all honest collectors use. It's valued at less than half of an NOS OEM item. A buyer paying 300.00 for the item will be getting screwed if they are not educated. An honest person would list it as it truley is- a reproduction.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 8, 2022)

sm2501 said:


> We have no intentions of getting rid of DOND. Sure there are some hiccups, but we’ll try to monitor it better and remind users of the rules. I think it’s a valuable part of our site, and gives sellers the options of a fixed price or an auction format. To me it’s like the old days of eBay when there were only auctions. Misrepresentation, intentional or accidental, can happen in either format.
> 
> Enjoy it, or put it on your ignore list. It’s your choice.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all that you monitors do for us.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 8, 2022)

Someone can not sell Schwinn or Whizzer reproduced parts because of trademark laws so they say NOS. Wink, Wink?


----------



## tacochris (Jul 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Unfortunately, I think we're just wasting our time on this subject. Things are pretty bad these days and I've seen a drastic change over the last decade from laughable to downright disgusting. It's everywhere you look today and there is nothing stopping it.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I see every day in my eBay saved searches.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/334496660015?campid=5335809022



New OLD stock, yet there is a new package behind it with a barcode on the back.  yeesh


----------



## Gully (Jul 8, 2022)

Best to just know what you're buying.  Wait until you get tricked and take a bite of a vegetable hamburger.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Unfortunately, I think we're just wasting our time on this subject. Things are pretty bad these days and I've seen a drastic change over the last decade from laughable to downright disgusting. It's everywhere you look today and there is nothing stopping it.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I see every day in my eBay saved searches.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/334496660015?campid=5335809022




Unfortunately true - "NOS" should not be used for reproductions, but there are so many people out there hawking stuff at auctions, eBay, Facebook, etc., that they're going to do what they will regardless of whether we at this know that it isn't right.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 8, 2022)

Buyer beware!  Only deal with sellers who you know and who also know their stuff.  Seeing how long they have been on the cabe and/or ebay also helps.  Reputations matter...


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 8, 2022)

@1817cent Good advice I only had a issue cause the guy just joined the day before and I didn’t realize it till it was to late


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2022)

tacochris said:


> New OLD stock, yet there is a new package behind it with a barcode on the back.  yeesh



Yep! Did you catch the written description on the sticker? Bow Tie Pedals?  ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! It's getting dumb and dumber every dang day! Typical Taiwan NOS stock. 🤣


----------



## tacochris (Jul 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Yep! Did you catch the written description on the sticker? Bow Tie Pedals?  ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! It's getting dumb and dumber every dang day! Typical Taiwan NOS stock. 🤣



Man let me tell ya!  Ive been in banking for 20 years now and you see some of the dumbest scams come across your table and we literally have to freeze peoples accounts to keep them from falling for them!  The guys who think these pedals are original also think strippers like them.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 8, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Its a reproduction not NOS by the standard all honest collectors use. It's valued at less than half of an NOS OEM item. A buyer paying 300.00 for the item will be getting screwed if they are not educated. An honest person would list it as it truley is- a reproduction.




Nothing in the ad you mentioned is misleading in any way! It is "New Old Stock" and it is advertised as such.

If you want to see a misleading ad, here is one advertising that it is a "Reproduction" when it is not, it is just a chain guard that was used on a late 90's or early 2000 model Schwinn.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/384960393091?campid=5335809022


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 9, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Nothing in the ad you mentioned is misleading in any way! It is "New Old Stock" and it is advertised as such.
> 
> If you want to see a misleading ad, here is one advertising that it is a "Reproduction" when it is not, it is just a chain guard that was used on a late 90's or early 2000 model Schwinn.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/384960393091?campid=5335809022



It is NOT NOS. Its a repop. It should say "new reproduction" not NOS.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 9, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> To be fair, to the seller.
> I was so deflated and disappointed in the result of the sale, that I just said F-it!
> and threw the pedals in the swap meet box.
> The seller and I talked on the phone, and had a good conversation about it, but I just let it go, for reasons that I can’t even understand.
> ...



You can just put them out for the mailman to take once you box them up, and print a label from the USPS site, although I use and recommend www.pirateship.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2022)

This transaction has been fully rectified, thanks in large part to the creation of this thread.
I had intended to just let it go, but since the scab got ripped off the wound, so to speak, we, reconnected, and worked it all out.
So, I just wanted to say, for the record, thanks, to the Cabe community,  all is well, that ends well.


----------



## 62typhoon (Jul 12, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Man let me tell ya!  Ive been in banking for 20 years now and you see some of the dumbest scams come across your table and we literally have to freeze peoples accounts to keep them from falling for them!  The guys who think these pedals are original also think strippers like them.



Ha that's funny. Strippers....yup these have to be the dumbest guys on the planet...maybe its the alcohol but wake up man, once the money runs out she wants nothing to do with you.


----------



## phantom (Jul 12, 2022)

62typhoon said:


> Ha that's funny. Strippers....yup these have to be the dumbest guys on the planet...maybe its the alcohol but wake up man, once the money runs out she wants nothing to do with you.



See there, you can't assume anything. perhaps the stripper isn't a _she_.


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2022)

What about a seller saying TOC ? Which century ? Could be from 2000 or 1900


----------



## Gully (Jul 12, 2022)

TOC means Tin Over Cardboard in the vintage sign world so I'm lost anyway.


----------



## keithsbikes (Jul 16, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> So. I'm gonna vent . I've come across a number of for sale things that the seller is not being honest . Just because you call it NOS, tell them it's reproduction NOS . Stop misleading when you sell something . It will not benefit you in the long run .
> I will start calling those sales out and letting potential buyers know.



NOS and NORS both mean old. That’s what the O is for. They are old but in new condition. NORS is NOS but not OEM. It usually applies to cars. Reproduction is not NOS or NORS, it’s just new.


----------

